# VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi guys,
We are proud to finally offer a Vw bluetooth hands free kit. This kit is designed for: Mk V, GTI, Rabbit, Jetta, GLI, EOS, and Passat cars. Also works with Touareg with Volume buttons on Steering Wheel (Touaregs without a phone button can be used with just the volume button to answer and end a call). Installing this kit will allow you to use the “phone” and “volume” buttons on your steering wheel to control the functions of a Voice prompted Bluetooth module made for us by Parrot - the leader in bluetooth integration. It requires no splicing of wires and can be removed without a trace at any time. There are no wires to cut, splice or tap for factory-like bluetooth and with nothing to mount on the dash! The steering wheel phone button does all the work.

Please visit http://www.1stvwparts.com to place your order. If you have any questions please call 888-528-5280 ext 262 or email [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit ([email protected])*

Here's a video of the installation: http://www.quickconnectproducts.com/vwvideo.wmv


----------



## Brycenator (May 20, 2004)

this looks cool. Does it link so that the information is displayed on the nav unit or mfi screen like it was doing on the radio in the Mkv in that video?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Brycenator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brycenator* »_this looks cool. Does it link so that the information is displayed on the nav unit or mfi screen like it was doing on the radio in the Mkv in that video? 

Didn't the MFI and radio just say PHONE in the video? Pretty sure that is all you will get with any such kit. Someone here already installed a similar kit and the phone button module and doesn't get any info other than PHONE on their MFI and radio. 
What I don't understand is how the volume buttons act to answer or end a call rather than just changing the volume? I guess until someone tries one, we just take his word on this.


----------



## whammie (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spock,
I actually have this installed in my Touareg and I believe V10 also did. However, the difference that the both of us did, based on V10's recommendation, was to also purchase the button module with the phone button. I do not recall the part number but I am sure I can dig it up.
This kit works great, unfortunately no display but does announce the caller's name or number depending on your settings and if you stored the number with a tag on the parrot kit. I actually have a voice dialing programing on my phone so I use it, and it announcing incoming calls by name or number depending on whether it is in my phonebook or not.
I can't speak to the volume buttons, but it designed to work w/o the phone button. To answer the call you would hold the volume button a bit longer than just to raise the volume and even longer to hang up.
It works, it is a simple plug and play install and is priced right.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (whammie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whammie* »_Spock,
I actually have this installed in my Touareg and I believe V10 also did. However, the difference that the both of us did, based on V10's recommendation, was to also purchase the button module with the phone button. I do not recall the part number but I am sure I can dig it up.
This kit works great, unfortunately no display but does announce the caller's name or number depending on your settings and if you stored the number with a tag on the parrot kit. I actually have a voice dialing programing on my phone so I use it, and it announcing incoming calls by name or number depending on whether it is in my phonebook or not.
I can't speak to the volume buttons, but it designed to work w/o the phone button. To answer the call you would hold the volume button a bit longer than just to raise the volume and even longer to hang up.
It works, it is a simple plug and play install and is priced right. 

Thanks for the info. I guess the phone/volume button thing makes sense. My Z4 has built-in bluetooth with a dedicated phone button. You can either press the phone button with a short press or a longer press for different features. It gets picky sometimes on how long the press is and dials the last number rather than giving me a voice prompt, which is annoying. I can only imagine how this would work using the volume button with a very short hit for volume, or a longer hit to dial, or a very, very long hit to hang up.








At least the Z4 does display incoming numbers like the Parrot CK3100 that I have in my Touareg.


----------



## whammie (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I hear you on the annoying button that sometimes doesn't do what it is supposed to. Even with the phone button module i installed with the kit so I had the phone button took a bit of getting used to. Initially everytime I wanted to end a call I would not hold the button long enough and it kept going to discreet mode rather than hanging up, a bit of a pain








But now I have had it for a while, I do not know what I would do without it. Wish I could have the number displayed








Always, wondered if I could somehow get a display that would fit in place of the compass and that I could tie in to the parrot, ala the 3100 so the display would look factory







But I know, too much money, effort and not going to happen most likely.
Anyway, next mod is to get Keyless start







I'll be hitting your site soon SPOCK!!!!








If I could only get the time to put my mud flaps on, they only have been siting in my basement since August


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Didn't the MFI and radio just say PHONE in the video? Pretty sure that is all you will get with any such kit. 

Correct. It will not display who is calling.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit ([email protected])*


----------



## Chickadee95 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit ([email protected])*

These kits are awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 68bird (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit ([email protected])*

Got this kit and everything works great except for one thing. I have an egg with an amplifier in the rear and from what I can tell this Bluetooth unit sends out an already amplified signal. As expected when you send an amplified signal to and amplifier you can get distortion very easily. Unless I keep the vol on the kit very low I get just that.








Has anyone else run into this issue and if so any ideas on how to correct.
Thanks in advance…. Brian


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit (68bird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *68bird* »_Got this kit and everything works great except for one thing. I have an egg with an amplifier in the rear and from what I can tell this Bluetooth unit sends out an already amplified signal. As expected when you send an amplified signal to and amplifier you can get distortion very easily. Unless I keep the vol on the kit very low I get just that.








Has anyone else run into this issue and if so any ideas on how to correct.
Thanks in advance…. Brian


Brian, I hope Howard can help you out.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit ([email protected])*

Gee, my local dealer. Guess I'm gonna be making a visit soon








You have these available at the parts counter, or do I need to coordinate a pickup?


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit (68bird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *68bird* »_Got this kit and everything works great except for one thing. I have an egg with an amplifier in the rear and from what I can tell this Bluetooth unit sends out an already amplified signal. As expected when you send an amplified signal to and amplifier you can get distortion very easily. Unless I keep the vol on the kit very low I get just that.








Has anyone else run into this issue and if so any ideas on how to correct.
Thanks in advance…. Brian


I have a rear amplifier in my 2007 V10 and there is no distortion, in fact it sounds very clean. I wonder if it doesn't have something to do with the location of your mic - perhaps too close to a speaker or such.
The early tregs with CD Nav had a low level output which was converted to high level in the rear amp. If you have this system and the Parrot unit amplifies it's signal you may create some distortion. You'd need to install a line level adjustment block sometimes used in stereo installs to lower amplified signals before going into the rear amp. Most Circuit City or car stereo stores would have such.
There could also be a different combination of dip switches on the Parrot that sets it up for this type of install...I'd check this first. It may be the other module I'm talking about not the Parrot box but the other that allows it to integrate...there is a website I think in the directions which came with your unit...I remember some different settings but can't remember exactly what they were for...worth a check.


_Modified by V10 at 8:53 PM 3-10-2008_


----------



## 68bird (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit (V10)*

Thanks for the reply. I have talked with Howard at quick connects and he is going to look into it further. I will post if i get a fix.


----------



## bigeasytreg (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit (68bird)*

I am planning to use the Blitzsafe adapter to plug in my iPhone into the AUX input - I don't want to lose my CD Changer. I was ready to purchase this part and the steering wheel module but where does it plug into the stereo?
Will I lose my CD Changer or is there some workaround to use an iPod as well as have this Bluetooth adapter work in the car - and keep the changer?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit (bigeasytreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigeasytreg* »_I am planning to use the Blitzsafe adapter to plug in my iPhone into the AUX input - I don't want to lose my CD Changer. I was ready to purchase this part and the steering wheel module but where does it plug into the stereo?
Will I lose my CD Changer or is there some workaround to use an iPod as well as have this Bluetooth adapter work in the car - and keep the changer?

You will not lose your CD changer...










_Modified by [email protected] at 10:39 AM 3-21-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit ([email protected])*

We're having a sale! $249.95 ea. This special will last until Christmas, or until we run out of stock. Currently we have 13 kits in stock. Happy Holidays


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit ([email protected])*

10 kits left


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (whammie)*



whammie said:


> Spock,
> I actually have this installed in my Touareg and I believe V10 also did. However, the difference that the both of us did, based on V10's recommendation, was to also purchase the button module with the phone button. I do not recall the part number but I am sure I can dig it up.
> Does anyone have a pic of the button module with the phone button? Part number?


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (0320thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0320thGTI* »_


whammie said:


> Spock,
> ....
> Does anyone have a pic of the button module with the phone button? Part number?






whammie said:


> No, but there's this:
> http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=804
> J


----------



## whammie (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (2VWatatime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2VWatatime* »_
No, but there's this:
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=804
J

That is the wrong part as it is for the Phaeton.
This is the original link that I followed for this bluetooth install. You can see a picture of the button module and part number is listed as well.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3120147


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Sorry Michael, but JS is right. That is the Touareg version, which is black.

Phaeton version is gray.


----------



## John Kutys (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I installed the kit on my '04 (with Nav Unit). I can call out from my i-phone touch screen and talk normally through the kit on my car stereo. But since I don't have a phone button on my steering wheel controls I can't figure out how to hang up or answer calls from the steering wheel controls. The volume buttons are supposed to do this but they only seem to control volume.
Any suggestions to help me along?


----------



## vaiarii (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: (John Kutys)*

Same for me the kit works but the volume does not answer nor hang up the calls. Can someone help??


----------



## John Kutys (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (vaiarii)*

After my initial frustration, I managed to access the menu by using the rotary wheel on the button control module on the steering wheel. Up/down (twice) activated the menu, then toggling the volume control button took me to the menu item "magic words". There I was prompted to voice record "phone" to answer and "hang up" to end a call. It works now on voice comand, so at least I can do that much. My I-phone won't send a contact over bluetooth, so I can't set up my address book. Hopefully you'll have better luck with another phone. I have the older style I-phone and am wondering if the new one would work.
I was tempted to buy the new control button switch with the phone button, but: I wasn't sure it would work, it cost more than $200 and taking apart the steering wheel and air bag was the final thing that scared me off that idea.


----------



## vaiarii (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: (John Kutys)*

Tks john, but i have an iphone 3g and can't answer using the vol buttons, weird. Like you i wanted to buy the phone control for $240 but too scared to remove the airbag. Well the kit works fine but have to answer from the phone.


----------



## whammie (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (vaiarii)*

The button module installation is actually quite simple, and not that scary at all. It just seems so. I have replaced the button module on my 06 T-reg.
Though, I would to be leary of spending $240 not knowing that it would solve your problem, but the install is not an issue.


----------



## Chickadee95 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (whammie)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Singh (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (Chickadee95)*

Parrot sell the CAN module to go with their ck3000 & ck3100 bluetooth kits. Using it you can control via the vol buttons or the dedicated phone button


----------



## adihanson (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (Singh)*

Hello. I am new here. I have 07 touareg with MFD2, but no phone button on the mfsw. I recently purchased the vw bluetooth kit, and although it works fine, I am not getting anythng on the display. The people who installed it have tried to code it via vag com but no success. The 'Phone menu appears for a couple of seconds and then dissappears. Do I need to purchase the phone button module. Can anyone help.


----------



## vaiarii (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: (adihanson)*

It sounds normal. No display. Can you answer using the vol button? I can't


----------



## adihanson (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (vaiarii)*

No.
If i am on a call while i connect to the bluetooth, the number is displayed on the mfd, but then it is frozen on the number and doesn't dissapear when i end the call. Has anybody fitted the button module with the vw bt module with mfd2 dvd nav? My system is same as kufatec?
Thanks ,
Adrian


----------

